# Fly Strike Preventive for tail docking in Summer



## Southdown (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going to be having a lamb born soon.  I don't usually breed for Summer time lambs, but this is going to happen soon.  I need to know what I can put on the lamb's tail to prevent fly strike when I band the tail.  I've never needed anything before since there are no flies during tail docking time.  Flies are bad outside this time of year and the tail will be docked.  I have a local tractor supply store and I can also check with my vet's office for supplies.  I know the banded, rotting tail will especially attract the flies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe Sheepgirl has this on a thread with good information.  You may want to email or PM her on this.  

Our lambs come in January, but this year we have a "special" case...or at least I'm hoping she is pregnant after shots from the vet...if she has a ram lamb and we band him, this info would be useful for me too.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

I used prozap screwworm spray that you can find at TSC. It makes their butt blue  You just spray it all over the tail and around the tail/dock as well. It worked really well for me, both in preventing fly strike on my other ewe lamb and preventing eggs from hatching on my affected ewe lamb.

ETA: They will lick it off so you may want to reapply it every other day or so.


----------



## Southdown (Aug 9, 2012)

What does it look like i.e. spray bottle and is it located near the sheep, horse, or cattle supplies?  Thanks, sheepgirl as I do remember your photos of your lady gaga with her tail.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what section it's in (I found it in the barn, so my neighbor bought it), but it's in a white spray can (like spray paint). The front of the can is blue-ish, but that's just where the label is. It has a silhouette of a cow/calf pair on it. If you can't find it, any fly repellant labeled for screw worms/maggots should be good. Prozap screwworm spray's active ingredient is Permethrin.


----------

